# Transition from water bottle



## willow4133 (Dec 15, 2016)

Hello everyone, I just bought a petmate cafe water bowl for my hedgehog. She has previously been using a water bottle, but it started leaking. My question is how to get her to transition to using the water bowl instead of the bottle? I don't want to take the bottle out yet because it's hard to monitor water intake with the bowl. If anyone has tips or suggestions please let me know!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

The best way to transition them to is put the water bowl directly under the bottle so they associate it with drinking. Some hedgehogs can be very stubborn about switching over but most switch with little or no issues.


----------



## willow4133 (Dec 15, 2016)

I will try that! Thank you so much


----------

